# Ibh opc + vb6



## Hofer Thomas (16 Oktober 2008)

Hallo ich hab hier ein kleines problem da ich mit VB6 nicht so vertraut bin und in sachen OPC noch wenig erfahrung habe.

Um auf den punkt zu kommen kann mir vieleicht jemand eine kurzanleitung geben wie ich mit dem IBH OPC V4.x einfach in VB6 daten von der sps lese bzw per cklick sende.

sprich vieleicht könnt ihr mir ansätze liefern da meine nächte immer kürzer werden. 

Ich danke euch schon im vorhinein für eure hilfe

MFG Hofi


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Oktober 2008)

Muss es unbedingt OPC sein? Welche Kommunikationshardware kommt den zum Einsatz? Vielleicht gibt es eine Lösung, die einfacher in VB zu realisieren ist.


----------



## Hofer Thomas (17 Oktober 2008)

Nun mir würde nichts anderes einfallen das zu realiesieren da es für alle leicht zu bedienen sein sollte weil das eine Heizungssteuerung ist. Als Hardware benutze ich eine S7 314c 2dp + cp 343-1 ethernet und das ganze geht dann ganz normal in ein netzwerk des hauses.

MFG Hofi


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Oktober 2008)

Die leichte Bedienbarkeit liegt ausschließlich am eigenen (=VB-) Programm. Der OPC-Server bietet nur die Möglichkeit Werte aus der SPS zu lesen und in diese zu schreiben. Mehr aber auch nicht. Bei diesen Anforderungen einfach mal nach libnodave im Forum suchen. Ich denke, dies ist einfacher als mit OPC anzufangen.


----------

